# How did you come up with your screen name?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 26, 2012)

How did you come up with your screen name? It is pretty easy to guess some of yours but some I can't help but to wonder how you came up with it. This is a thread where everyone can let everybody know how you came up with it. I can't wait for some answers. And please, even if it is obvious let us know.

Mine is Straw Hat Kikos and it's easy to guess why. It's my ranch name.


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2012)

elevan

e= Emily
levan = LeVan

My name...pretty simple (and straightforward)


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 26, 2012)

Hank The Tank= The name of that handsome little guy in my avatar  I know it confuses people sometimes haha (they think I'm a guy!)


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 26, 2012)

dwbonfire - DW Bonfire is the sire to my beloved mare who is now retired. she taught me all about the arabian world and showing  i am proud to have a 'bonfire' bred horse, all his offspring are wonderful horses, i have came across a few and they all have the same 'firey' attitude! guess thats how he got his name! lol

this is a cool thread, i have often wondered how people got their screen names too!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

Queen Mum.  

Mama is the queen of my heard.    She thinks I'm her Mommy so I am the Queen's Mum.     (In Australia mothers are referred to as Mum).


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2012)

Marlowmanor

Well Marlow is my last name. Marlow manor just sounds like a neat name for a farm/ranch/homestead. So we have it for our family email and I liked it enough to use it for my screen name. Kind of simple, maybe a little silly.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 26, 2012)

Bedste is Danish for Granny.......  we are Danish and my 15 grandbabies all call me Bedste.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

I always thought grandma  was Famoa and Mamoa


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 26, 2012)

Kids at school would always call me sheep girl  sooo I just used that as my name on here lol


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 26, 2012)

Alice Acres - the small lake behind our place is Alice Lake. We live on a small farm of 24 acres....so - Alice Acres! We have used the name for years with animal (sheep, dogs) registrations. It's just easy


----------



## Bedste (Sep 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I always thought grandma  was Famoa and Mamoa


In Danish grandmother is Bedstemor but Bedste for short.  

I have heard of Famour and MorMor but I think it depends on fathers side or mothers side.....   :0)


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes,  Famoa is Fathers mother and Mamoa is Mothers mother and FaFa is fathers father and MaFa is mothers father that's why it would be gramma and grampa.  Bedstemore is the more formal form.  At least on Jutland.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Bon comes from my name Bonnie...the Bean comes from my nickname since I was a kid...was a tall skinny kid and dubbed greenbean...shortened to Beanie...then down to Bean as an adult...the 01 comes from the fact that when I first started with the internet I rarely used it...had bonbean and forgot my password...LOLOL...to get a new one had to change my name, hence the 01.

My family has sent me cards and mail addressed to bonbean or to just "bean" and it gets here...stupid nickname...bean sounds so gassy


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

Bonbean sounds so French!   That should be your story and you should stick to it.   Bon  (means good)


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 27, 2012)

CrazyGoatLady was taken!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL Queen Mum...yup...like that screen name description much better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm loving this thread. Already some interesting stories!!

@elevan
Yours I already knew. You are right, it is pretty easy and simple. 

@Hank
I have to admit when I first joined I thought that you were a guy because of your name but figured out you weren't pretty quick. lol

@dwbonfire
Very interesting.

@Queen Mum
I figured yours out pretty quick. I love that doe. She is one big girl.

@marlowmanor
I was wondering about yours. Pretty simple and I do like the manor. Has a nice ring to it.

@Bedste
Cool. Pretty neat.

@SheepGirl
Yeah, have no idea why they call you that. lol 

@Alice Acres
I like it!!

@bonbean01
I was really wondering about yours. I think that's a funny and really neat story. I like it. 

@GoatCrazyLady
GoatCrazyLady. I think that says it all. lol


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is my farm name Glen Mar Farm. The name Glen Mar was named after my best friends mother Glenna and my Grandmother Margaret.
The both passed away within a year of each other. They were really cool ladies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, GlenMar, that is really cool.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm, how to explain Sky Warrior?

Okay, this has been my handle since way back in the early 90s.  Since then, it has been the name of my sled dog kennel and now my publishing company, Sky Warrior Book Publishing LLC.  (www.skywarriorbooks.com)


And there you go.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 27, 2012)

Well. 

I love Cochins.

I love Brahmas.

I thought I couldn't have the same name here as on BYC hence the ''.

There ya go!

But I'm thinking of changing it...  Ohiki<3er sounds better XD


----------



## AdamBorzy (Sep 28, 2012)

that's my name...


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 28, 2012)

My is my fire dept and my unit number


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 28, 2012)

@CBL
I never would have guessed. lol

@Fairview610
That's pretty cool.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @CBL
> I never would have guessed. lol
> 
> @Fairview610
> That's pretty cool.


LOL -- what?  No comment about mine?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 28, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I didn't see yours lol

Sounds like you've had that for a long time. I have a handle that I use for everything but I didn't want to use it here. lol I just went with my ranch name.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2012)

sky warrior-  You didn't really tell us how(that's suppose to be in italics, for added emphasis  )
Soooooo..............


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> sky warrior-  You didn't really tell us how(that's suppose to be in italics, for added emphasis  )
> Soooooo..............


X2

And how about you Southern???


----------



## Fierlin (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to be into a game called Poultryland. The name of one of my better-looking chickens was SkyFierlin1182. I thought it was cute, so I used it for my new usernames.


----------



## Mommas Minis (Sep 28, 2012)

As far as mine I'm a momma and had mini animals LOL...  Mommas minis!!  
I joke with everyone and tell them since I have a mini farm can only have mini animals!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> sky warrior-  You didn't really tell us how(that's suppose to be in italics, for added emphasis  )
> Soooooo..............


Oh, you're asking for my mental state when I came up with it?     That was 20 something years ago.  

I honestly don't remember.    I think it had to do with my science fiction/fantasy writing at the time.  Now I'm a science fiction/fantasy author, btw.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2012)

@sky warrior-Good enough.... I'm with you-I've gotten to the point where I'm thinkin'  "Ya really want we to remember something 20 years ago" I can't remember anything 5 minutes ago.   I'd love to see some pics of your sled dogs!!!

I think how people come up with their names is interesting.

I have to laugh because CochinBrahmaLover has messed me up   ... I have 4 barred cochin chicks and a dark brahma roo chick that just came in. One of the Barred cochins was crushed in shipping, still alive but leg mangled so she hops on 1 foot and we let her run around with us (she/he cant really be in the brooder-and yes I know I should cull her/him). She is thriving and she/he is fast too. I have to keep a lookout for her all the time so she doesn't get stepped on and I keep asking everyone-"have you seen the little cochinbrahma? They look at me and go 

"CochinBrahma"????  Maybe I am on here too much...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @CBL
> I never would have guessed. lol
> 
> @Fairview610
> That's pretty cool.


Lol! Well some people think its a foriegn language, XD

SkyWarrior > LOL. I have a brahma and 2 cochins, we had a little brahma that had a injured leg. IHop *could've* lived but he died for some reason, I think he was just too big. 

Hope your little cochinbrahma lives XD


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> @sky warrior-Good enough.... I'm with you-I've gotten to the point where I'm thinkin'  "Ya really want we to remember something 20 years ago" I can't remember anything 5 minutes ago.   I'd love to see some pics of your sled dogs!!!


You asked for it:







Basically, that's an OLD photo.  I'm in semi-retirement now.  From front to back, left to right:

Ed/Kersel, Sky/Fromm, Lighting/Tasha, Razor/Lights, and me.

Now, I'm going to feel all weepy.  :/ They've all passed away long ago.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 28, 2012)

That is so cool.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That is so cool.


Insanity R Us.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2012)

sky-  didn't mean to make you weepy.. Think of all the great memories!

 AWESOME- made me smile!  

I noticed one of the dog's was named SKY- so I would like to believe(even if it's not true-let me believe it anyway  ) that he was Sky warrior--- I have already decided when I see  "skywarrior" I'm gonna think of that picture!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!

My friend mushes, she has like 40 + dogs


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> sky-  didn't mean to make you weepy.. Think of all the great memories!
> 
> AWESOME- made me smile!
> 
> I noticed one of the dog's was named SKY- so I would like to believe(even if it's not true-let me believe it anyway  ) that he was Sky warrior--- I have already decided when I see  "skywarrior" I'm gonna think of that picture!!!


She, actually.  She was a cool little dog. I kinda forgot to mention I had her.  (Try not to think about them too much-- some painful memories on  how they went).  But, it's as good of an explanation as any.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had 25 for years (not all the same dogs--some did pass away).


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 29, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so interesting, and cool. Of course it means that you live where it gets really cold. We never have much snow here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow that is really really awesome!  I know we all have our own journeys in life and I love mine but gosh does that make me wish I did more things like that.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.  I lived in Colorado and now I live in Montana.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow that is really really awesome!  I know we all have our own journeys in life and I love mine but gosh does that make me wish I did more things like that.


Ah shucks.  Not that awesome.  Lots of stupid stories and enough injuries to require constant meds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures- where did your name come from?


----------



## 3mma (Oct 2, 2012)

3mma -> 3 is used for E, Emma


----------



## Cricket (Oct 2, 2012)

edited


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures- where did your name come from?


Ah, mine is boring.  Just my last name and "Pastures' which is what we use as our farm/herd name.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2012)

ok I'm getting to be an old nerd.... I actually get "happy" hearing how people came up with their names.

I think Bonbean sounds so elegant! with the accent on the 2nd syllable! love your posts

with 3mma- I see Emma and then go wait it's a 3  

sky warriors story is just cool! (well my version anyway- I have a good imagination)

CBL makes me smile

PPastures- simple yet memorable- always love your posts

Queen mum- i always thought you were the queen  but it's your goat! funny

actually they are all so interesting!


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing even remotely interesting, I'm afraid...Just my name and birthdate.  I'm old...figured that's something I can remember, LOL


----------



## Bitterroot (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in the lovely Bitterroot Valley in western Montana.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine is dumb & I wanted to change it but it won't let me.... lol


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 3, 2012)

Brown= last name
Sheep= The Majority of what I raise.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 3, 2012)

mickey328 said:
			
		

> Nothing even remotely interesting, I'm afraid...Just my name and birthdate.  I'm old...figured that's something I can remember, LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 3, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Mine is dumb & I wanted to change it but it won't let me.... lol


What, I like yours!!!  I assumed you were making a play on the whole goat-satyr thing, right?  Clever!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Some creativity on here...

Mine was from my Ragdoll cat breeding/show attempt days.....I now just have 3 of my old kittens left (12 and 13 year old kittens,  ), retired and spayed/neutered......someday when I have money and time gig) I would love to get into showing seriously.......but that means travelling and culling.......I gave up pretty quick when all my favorite cats were the ones that were too small, DQ for color, or wouldn't breed! Those are the ones I still have and wouldn't trade for the world.

But I still have a dozen cats....the rest are all rescues that people dumped or we saved.......I used to be a small animal veterinary technician in another life!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 3, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Mine is dumb & I wanted to change it but it won't let me.... lol


PM a mod.... They can change your name ONCE, if you'd like. .. I like it though!


----------



## bluemini (Oct 3, 2012)

BlueMini, My fav rabbits name is blue,and hes a blue mini rex  pretty simple.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 3, 2012)

I love this. It is so cool to see how everybody came up with their names. They all have a very neat story behind them.


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 3, 2012)

Porkchop was the name of an english bulldog that my Dh had bought me. The name porkchop was taken on the frog board soo. DH was 48 when he bought me the pup so I added the 48. 

  So now I always have to explain to people that I am not a middle aged fat man as the name sounds like.


----------



## Bitterroot (Oct 3, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Wow! Some creativity on here...
> 
> Mine was from my Ragdoll cat breeding/show attempt days.....I now just have 3 of my old kittens left (12 and 13 year old kittens,  ), retired and spayed/neutered......someday when I have money and time gig) I would love to get into showing seriously.......but that means travelling and culling.......I gave up pretty quick when all my favorite cats were the ones that were too small, DQ for color, or wouldn't breed! Those are the ones I still have and wouldn't trade for the world.
> 
> But I still have a dozen cats....the rest are all rescues that people dumped or we saved.......I used to be a small animal veterinary technician in another life!


We adore ragdolls.  We've got a 12 y/o retired breeder boy, and he's just the biggest, sweetest moosh.  Love him to bits.

And I must wave hello to my favorite frog lady.  *waves*  I'm sure you might remember me from a Pgh show where I inadvertently embarrassed you I think.  We moved out to MT, and I'm finally getting to start living my dream.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 3, 2012)

> We adore ragdolls.  We've got a 12 y/o retired breeder boy, and he's just the biggest, sweetest moosh.  Love him to bits.


I hear ya! I would take a lazy raggie anyday over a regular cat! Even the kittens are lazy.....run around for 39 seconds then sleep it off for a couple hours.....total opposite of regular kittens!



> So now I always have to explain to people that I am not a middle aged fat man as the name sounds like.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I was... my husband said it was dumb then I had a complex. But if you guys like it I guess I can live with it....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

Way back in the 80s, I think, when I worked for a large publishing company, we were the first ones to get Apple Macintoshes. When we got our first AOL account I was looking for a screen name. My employees came up with "Bridgemoof", named after the little cow/dog icon on the Apple print window.

You can see a picture of it here, and a story behind its origin.
http://www.storybytes.com/view-moof/articles/mim.html 

Sadly, I don't think Apple uses the "moof" anymore. But I still use that screen name!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 4, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Way back in the 80s, I think, when I worked for a large publishing company, we were the first ones to get Apple Macintoshes. When we got our first AOL account I was looking for a screen name. My employees came up with "Bridgemoof", named after the little cow/dog icon on the Apple print window.
> 
> You can see a picture of it here, and a story behind its origin.
> http://www.storybytes.com/view-moof/articles/mim.html
> ...


Finally!! haha I've been waiting for yours!!


----------



## fiddleman94 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine's pretty simple.  I play the fiddle and I'm a guy.  The 94 is my birth year.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

Waayyyy back when, in a time that man has forgotten the Internet came along. I joined AOL and a screen name was required. At the time, my horses were stabled in a boarding barn that is still owned by a very good friend of mine. It is called Remuda Ranch. Remuda means a band of horses from which the cowboys would choose thier mounts for the day. 

It actually is Remuda1 but I kept forgetting my password on here and got so confused with all of it that I abandoned that account and created RemudaOne instead, lol!! Everywhere else is Remuda1


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah so Remuda! You remember time "before the internet" too. You must be a geazer, like me!

StrawHat, lol, you're funny. I guess I forgot to mention the "Bridge" part comes from my name, Bridget. So Bridge-Moof. :bun


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> ragdollcatlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now you have to help me out a little better...I need some more details than that? I moved about a year and a half ago so it has been a while since I did the pgh show


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2012)

@ fiddleman- yeah a guy! where did you learn to play the fiddle? I saw a documentary on the fiddle about 6-7 years ago, it was really amazing... I love to hear a good fiddle faceoff. The doc. said fiddle playing and the different styles varied from region to region and was usually passed down through the generations etc. Is that your experience too?

@ pokchop- where did your name come from? or did I miss it...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 8, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> I live in the lovely Bitterroot Valley in western Montana.


Howdy neighbor!    Smoke is better down there, yes?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 8, 2012)

I wasn't being too reflective when I chose mine. One of my newly-bred goats came back from the buck farm with scours and I was panicky about what I could safely use on her during pregnancy.

But we do have 2 goats and 8 children . I should've used my herd name, didn't think of that! We're "Herb of Grace".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 8, 2012)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> I wasn't being too reflective when I chose mine. One of my newly-bred goats came back from the buck farm with scours and I was panicky about what I could safely use on her during pregnancy.
> 
> But we do have 2 goats and 8 children . I should've used my herd name, didn't think of that! We're "Herb of Grace".


You are allowed to change your name but only once. So if you change it be sure!! There was a thread but I think they just want you to PM a mod now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah! was hoping the 8 kids part was 8 children!!! Big families are wonderful!!  
any chickens????


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> yeah! was hoping the 8 kids part was 8 children!!! Big families are wonderful!!
> any chickens????


No, we decided on ducks for eggs . We have 4 Welsh Harlequin ducks. Our suburban home is allowed 6 animals by zoning, so that's why the strange number.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Porkchop48- just saw it... to funny.... "not a fat middle aged guy"


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 26, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Porkchop48- just saw it... to funny.... "not a fat middle aged guy"


You would be amazed at the amount of people who think I am ...LOL


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I chose mine because I was conceived in the country, then born in a city. Then I was raised in the country, and I moved to the city again. After college, I'm moving to the country for good. No matter where life takes me, I'll always go "back to nature" eventually.


----------

